# VC 2560 Blower



## DieselEngineer (Feb 20, 2012)

I just installed a used VC 2560, converted to propane, direct vent, with blower.  I hooked up a thermostat today and the pilot stays lit and the main burner lights and secures as it should.  My problem, however, is that the blower never turns on.

I have the thermostat hooked up to the top and bottom terminals on the pilot valve assembly itself.  The three-way switch on the blower control is in T-stat mode.  The Rheostat is set for roughly mid-range.  The blower is plugged in.  Any ideas on where to start?  I'd like to get that blower running.  It would throw the heat nicely.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 20, 2012)

First thing I would check is the blower itself. Does it really work? 
I would remove the blower, disconnect the associated wiring & draw 
yourself a diagram showing where everything comes from as you 
remove it so you can do some bench-testing & general cleaning.
There should be a separate switch for the blower. It may be the rheostat
itself. Does it "click" when tuned all the way in one direction? The switch 
with the "T-stat" label should be for the burner. Generally speaking, blowers 
are wired thru a thermal disk which only closes when hot. This prevents
the blower from actuating & blowing cold air. Trace the wiring from the 
blower to the rheostat & from the rheostat back to the blower. There's a 
t-disk in there somewhere. If it has failed, you can jumper the wires with 
a double male spade connector & actuate the blower with the rheostat, until 
you can get the correct replacement t-disk...


----------



## DieselEngineer (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply.  Yes, the rheostat clicks all the way counter-clockwise.  I'll pull the blower and check the wiring next.


----------



## DieselEngineer (Feb 20, 2012)

I pulled off the rear shroud and am giving the stove a good cleaning.  There is a sign on he interior that says "WARNING: DO NOT attempt to re-install the pin into the safety switch. Altering or modifying this switch could cause an explosion or serious injury."

What is the safety switch? I found a cotter pin dangling from a piece of thin wire rope. These parts are not listed or mentioned in the manual.





Edit: I pulled the blower and got a lot of dirt out. I also put power directly to the motor leads and only got humming, no movement.  The squirrel cage is very stiff to rotate, so I suspect the windings are shot.

Oh well, at least I got a good deal on the stove.  Woodman's Forge is just up the road, so I'll see if they have a fan kit in stock.

Edit 2: The pin held back a micro switch.  I put the pin back in and now the three position switch functions properly for on, off, and t-stat.  The small wire rope goes up to a small port near the upper part of the furnace.  I suspect that is so someone does not remove the hatch and bypass the direct vent on accident.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 21, 2012)

That small port is a safety blow-out, in case too much gas is present at ignition. 
Rather than having the firebox turn into a large bomb (for lack of a better word),
the port allows the gas pressure to be released, & the pin gets pulled from the 
microswitch to disable lighting until (hopefully) the problem has been corrected.


----------

